# Easy & Cheap LED light for EOS-M



## surapon (Dec 26, 2013)

Yes, Dear Friends.
I love my Beautiful Tiny Baby EOS-M which I just have less than a week, Yes, This Christmas Party, I just Bring this EOS-M with Lens 22 MM F/ 2.0 , and 2 - 160 LED Light Panel with Grip mount, small Tripods, and Old Camera L -Mount, To shoot the recorded Photos of my family.
No, I do not want to use Flashes and Wireless Flashes control Phottix Odin, Just 2 of 160 LED = $ 31 US Dollars each.
http://www.amazon.com/NEEWER%C2%AE-Dimmable-Digital-Camcorder-Panasonic/dp/B004TJ6JH6?tag=crf-20

Yes, This Light panels are work great for me.
Enjoy
Surapon

PS---Each 160 LED Light panel, I use 6 AA, Eneloop Recharged Batteries, With Continue Light = 3-4 Hours, But Click the switch turn off, and Turn on when I need, = 6-8 Hours.

PS-2---Yes, My Idea of the Front light, --I use 20% of the total Light power, just for the Eye's Catched Light and add the warm color of 3200 K to the face of the model, But the 45 Degree front side light, I use 100% of Light power which give me the day light 5400 K---Sir, I use AUTO -WB too----Ha, Ha, Ha


----------



## surapon (Dec 26, 2013)

Yes, This Light panels are work great for me.
Ha, Ha, Ha-----I use $ 7 US Dollars Wireless remote control to shoot my self---You can see me in the photos hold the remote control.


----------



## surapon (Dec 26, 2013)

Yes, This Light panels are work great for me.
This two last photos , just 1 Light panel with 20 % Light ( Adjust by Dimmer).
Enjoy
Merry Christmas and Happy New year 2014 to all of my friends.
Surapon


----------



## rpt (Dec 26, 2013)

surapon said:


> Yes, This Light panels are work great for me.
> Ha, Ha, Ha-----I use $ 7 US Dollars Wireless remote control to shoot my self---You can see me in the photos hold the remote control.


The pictures are great! I have only one comment. Either activate the remote from the hand that is not visible in the picture or use the timer so that you can trigger and move the arm to a more natural position.


----------



## surapon (Dec 26, 2013)

rpt said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, This Light panels are work great for me.
> ...



Ha, Ha, Ha----Thanksssss, Dear Rpt.
You are 1,000% right, I just flat forget, And I do not want to use timer, and Run to my position. Yes, Sir, Next time, I have to learn to use this cheap wireless timer with 10 sec. delay, and i can lay my hand at the right position.
Ha, Ha, Ha----No more next time like this awkward position of my hand.
THANKSSSSSSS.
Surapon


PS, Yes, Now, I know how to set 10 sec. Time delay by Use Wireless Remote Control----Thousand Thanks, Dear Rpt.


----------



## bholliman (Dec 26, 2013)

Terrific shots! Thanks for sharing Surapon. These LED panels are a really inexpensive alternative to speedlites.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 26, 2013)

How is battery life? It sounds interesting. What about color accuracy and color change while dimming?


----------



## surapon (Dec 26, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> How is battery life? It sounds interesting. What about color accuracy and color change while dimming?



Happy holiday to You, Sir. Dear Mt Spokane.
Each 160 LED Light panel, I use 6 AA, Eneloop Recharged Batteries, With Continue Light = 3-4 Hours, But Click the switch turn off, and Turn on when I need, = 6-8 Hours.
I have 4 of CN-160 NEEWER LED VIDEO Lights , Which have the 5400 K at the max. 100% power, and go down to 3200 K at near Minimum power By the Turn down dimer switch.
Yes, Sir, My Idea of the Front light, --I use 20% of the total Light power, just for the Eye's Catched Light and add the warm color of 3200 K to the face of the model, But the 45 Degree front side light, I use 100% of Light power which give me the day light 5400 K---Sir, I use AUTO -WB too----Ha, Ha, Ha, ---I am too LAZY Man. But I Get the best of Point and shoot these Night time/ Indoor Photos with these 160 LED Light panels in every job---NO, In all jobs, I do not use Canon flashes if I could, Because, Flash make every on BRINK and Close their eyes when I shoot the Photos in the dark---And I get angry to my self, If I see the Eyes closing of The Movie stars-----At my Big LCD Computer screen at Home.
Happy Holiday, Sir.
Surapon

http://www.amazon.com/NEEWER%C2%AE-Dimmable-Digital-Camcorder-Panasonic/dp/B004TJ6JH6


----------



## surapon (Dec 26, 2013)

bholliman said:


> Terrific shots! Thanks for sharing Surapon. These LED panels are a really inexpensive alternative to speedlites.



Dear bholliman.
Yes, Just 31 US Dollars for 1 panel of 160 LED, and IT's worth in every pennies that I spend, Yes, I use in my Portable Studio Light too.----The Best of LED Light ( Conti. Light with dimmer) , No one Close their eyes at my Photos shooting.
And All use Rechargable AA Batteries.
Have a great Holiday.
Surapon

http://www.amazon.com/NEEWER%C2%AE-Dimmable-Digital-Camcorder-Panasonic/dp/B004TJ6JH6


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 26, 2013)

Its marketed as a Video light, but the changing color might drive a video maker a bit crazy. For stills, post processing will take care of it. High end led lighting keeps the same color temperature, but costs $$$.

I was hoping tight control of the color temperature had finally migrated into low cost lights.

I replaced about 34 lights in my house with LED bulbs just before Christmas. Surprisingly, the color does not change noticeably when I dim them, but I did not try to measure it. They also appear to be brighter than the equivalent incandescent or cfl bulbs. I think that's due to the color temperature.


----------



## surapon (Dec 26, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Its marketed as a Video light, but the changing color might drive a video maker a bit crazy. For stills, post processing will take care of it. High end led lighting keeps the same color temperature, but costs $$$.
> 
> I was hoping tight control of the color temperature had finally migrated into low cost lights.
> 
> I replaced about 34 lights in my house with LED bulbs just before Christmas. Surprisingly, the color does not change noticeably when I dim them, but I did not try to measure it. They also appear to be brighter than the equivalent incandescent or cfl bulbs. I think that's due to the color temperature.



Dear Mr. Mt Spokane.
Yes, Sir, LED light are coming faster than we think, The Regular Light bulbs are gone after 2014, in February, The Compact Fluo and Fluo. = 11,000 to 12,000 Hours Life span, and Here come LED = 100,000 Hours Life span , Plus only 25% power usage of Reg. Fluo. Light.
I am very lucky that my Professional are Architect, And I get the Free sample of LED light to use in my home since mid 2012. Yes, Sir, Thew Best thing for energy saving since Oil lamp and Edison inventor. Yes, Sir, Since 2012, All of my new building use 2' X 2' , and 2' X 4' LED light panels, and Plus less Heat = Less Air condition for the Building too. Yes, The BEST IDEA that LED Lamp/ Bulb are Created and Made in my Home town, " CREE COMPANY " , in Morrisville, North Carolina, USA.
Happy holiday, Sir.
Surapon.
PS. Yes, I use these LED Light Samples for my Studio Lights.---Freebee.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Dec 26, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Its marketed as a Video light, but the changing color might drive a video maker a bit crazy. For stills, post processing will take care of it. High end led lighting keeps the same color temperature, but costs $$$.
> 
> I was hoping tight control of the color temperature had finally migrated into low cost lights.
> 
> I replaced about 34 lights in my house with LED bulbs just before Christmas. Surprisingly, the color does not change noticeably when I dim them, but I did not try to measure it. They also appear to be brighter than the equivalent incandescent or cfl bulbs. I think that's due to the color temperature.



I think the biggest problem for pro-video on these would be mixing & matching. So if you have a couple at different power outputs your mixing color temps then, although you could use ND gels to cut power on one while leaving the overall output the same power setting. Once you have that, they'll match and you can just set the right temp on the camera. 

Although...with it unable to get 6500/6600K for daylight balancing it may not work. Especially for guys like wedding video guys since they often need to go in and out of daylight. I do keep waiting for better color-temp LEDs to come down in price, but I'm not sure they really will come down to this level. Probably has nothing to do with manufacturing costs, it's just that the people who know they need those will be willing to pay a lot more for them. And so they'll charge more for them. It'd really take one solid brand (not generic chinese knock-offs, as good as they sometimes are) to go for a moderate profit rather than as much as they can in order to start bringing the price down.


----------



## jsiras (Jan 10, 2014)

Mr Surapon, 

Really like your setup. Would these LED light work well for Video shooting?


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jan 10, 2014)

jsiras said:


> Mr Surapon,
> 
> Really like your setup. Would these LED light work well for Video shooting?



If you're in an area where you can completely control the light (no ambient or other such as florescent) then it'd be very easy to use those, just set the white balance on the camera properly before shooting and things should be good. It's when you have different light sources that you'll have to worry about, possibly using corrective gels in order to match and get the same light everywhere. Or don't if that's the affect you want. However most LED panels except for the high end stuff will change their color temperature as you dial up/down the power, so you may also have to correct for that unless you always use them at the same, or set them all to max and use ND gels to cut down the light output.


----------



## surapon (Jan 10, 2014)

jsiras said:


> Mr Surapon,
> 
> Really like your setup. Would these LED light work well for Video shooting?



Yes, It great for Video Shooting for me, But, the Better portable Rig = 2 Lights panels are a lot better. Please go to the linbk below, You will love that Rig.
Surapon.

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=19010.msg355737#new


----------



## surapon (Jan 10, 2014)

Drizzt321 said:


> jsiras said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Surapon,
> ...



Dear Friend Mr. Drizzt321
Thanksssss for your Advice, Yes, The Cheapo LED Light Panel , when we dim, The K degree color are get warmer color, Not Day light any more. That Why, 95% of the time that I use This Cheapo LED Light Panel, I use 100% power at 5400K, Yes, They come with 3 Colors Plastic Thick Sheet to put on top of Light too, But I never use these Color Gels.
Thanks again, Sir---Have a great weekend.
Surapon


----------



## East Wind Photography (Jan 11, 2014)

Surapon, you pushed me over the edge. Just got the M and two lenses plus EF lens adapter. Ordered fotodiox grip today. Something I will have fun with when I'm not out sitting in a blind waiting for an eagle to come my way.

One thing that people need to be careful of when using led panels is the LED flicker when shooting video. Not all led suffer from it but if it is only half phase AC powered instead of converted to DC power internally, they will blink at 60 cycles or 50 depending on where you live. Cheap LED panels are only using transformed AC. Maybe cheapo battery powered is a way to go.

Some of the high end LED actually use phosfor which helps to reduce the flicker...same as used in CF bulbs.

Just something to watch out for when using LED lighting.


----------



## surapon (Jan 11, 2014)

East Wind Photography said:


> Surapon, you pushed me over the edge. Just got the M and two lenses plus EF lens adapter. Ordered fotodiox grip today. Something I will have fun with when I'm not out sitting in a blind waiting for an eagle to come my way.
> 
> One thing that people need to be careful of when using led panels is the LED flicker when shooting video. Not all led suffer from it but if it is only half phase AC powered instead of converted to DC power internally, they will blink at 60 cycles or 50 depending on where you live. Cheap LED panels are only using transformed AC. Maybe cheapo battery powered is a way to go.
> 
> ...



THANKS, Dear Friend East Wind.
Welcome to EOS-M Club with Best Grip Potodiox---One of my Best Toy, Portable Camera that I have so far, and With me on my Belt 95% of my time.
Thanks for the Trick How to watch the Flicker if use Cheap LED Panels with the 120 Volts AC. Power.
Have a great weekend.
Surapon

PS, Please go to the link below to see my LED Lighting Rig

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=19010.msg355737#new


----------



## jsiras (Jan 14, 2014)

Drizzt321 and Surapon,

Thanks for your comment.


----------



## surapon (Jan 14, 2014)

jsiras said:


> Drizzt321 and Surapon,
> 
> Thanks for your comment.



Dear jsiras.
You are welcome----We/ All of Great CR Members just share their Expertise and their great tricks to us , to learn the new IDEAS in every time that we read the posts.
Have a great Tuesday.
Surapon


----------

